# goebel beer bottle



## macnife (Mar 6, 2005)

Can anyone date this bottle for me?  Only information I can find on Goebel beer bottle are the ones that have paper labels.  I don't think this one did, since the wording is molded in the bottle.  I am a newbie at this as well to this site, so please forgive me if I use inproper terms.  The bottle is a little over 9 inches tall, and reads:  Pure Food, Goebel, Beer, Registered, Detroit.  (I never knew beer was part of the food group!!)
 Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks,
 Judi

 https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/macnife/8fb332d0.jpg


----------



## craigc90 (Mar 6, 2005)

There should be a mold seam on the side of the bottle if it stops befor the top of the bottle its probably before 1915 or older. If it goes to the top through the crown top lip it could be as new as 1950. I am sure someone who knows more will give you some more accurate info soon.I am fairly new to this also.


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2005)

hey i dug up that same bottle many moons ago, the bottle dates in the 1920s the reference to pure food, i think there talking about the barley and hopps contents in the beer . alot of embossed bottles also had labels somtimes applied over the embossment mike


----------



## macnife (Mar 8, 2005)

*RE: goebel beer bottle(in reply to mike)*

Mike, Thanks for the date info.  Do you know if this bottle had a paper label or not?  
 Thanks,
 Judy


----------



## madman (Mar 9, 2005)

hey judy i would say yes it had a paper label, check ebay, or the web for a picture, somebodys got one ,with the label intact.   happy hunting    mike


----------



## madman (Mar 11, 2005)

hey heres the label found it on ebay   mike


----------



## macnife (Mar 11, 2005)

So this label would go over the embossed design on the bottle?  It would be great to see a picture of a bottle with the label on it.


----------

